# Hitler's Interior World



## Njaco (Nov 30, 2007)

_from Mystic Places: Mysteries of the Unknown / TimeLife Books_

Our ancestors sheltered themselves in caves for many more generations than they have lived in houses. Haunting cave drawings from the dawn of time stand as mute testimony that early humans probed and speculated about the deepest recesses of the earth. Small wonder that the idea of life underground has tugged for so long at the back of the mind.
....As the twentieth century began, it might have seemed that the idea of a hollow earth would become more and more difficult to sustain. Two theorists were stimulated by some anomalus discoveries by polar explorers. They believed that voyagers could sail over the edge of polar openings without being aware that they had left one world for another.
....Before full-scale aerial surveys of the poles could shed much light on the polar regions, a kind of dark age intervened, during which exploration and scientific progress were overshadowed by war and tyranny. In 1933, Adolf Hitler proclaimed himself the leader of the Thousand Year Reich, a civilization of supermen that would rule the world. The Nazi philosophy was based on a belief in the supremacy of the Aryan race, and strenuous efforts were made to buttress this claim with evidence dredged from history, folklore and science. In this atmosphere of myth, hollow-earth theories thrived.
....Peter Bender, a German aviator who was seriously wounded in WWI, attracted favourable attention in Germany during the 1930s with his elaborations on Koreshanity. Top Nazi leaders, including Hitler, reportedly took seriously the concept of a concave world that was first proposed by Cyrus "Koresch" Teed. And it appears that these leaders sometimes translated their beliefs into concrete action.
....In April 1942, for example, at the height of the war, Dr. Heinz Fischer, an expert on infrared radiation, purportedly led a group of technicians on a secret expedition to the Baltic island of Rugen. The men aimed a powerful camera loaded with infrared film into the sky at a 45 degree angle and left it in this position for several days. The goal, which proved elusive, was to take a picture of the British fleet across the hollow interior of the concave earth.
....Other beliefs about inner worlds gained currency among Nazi enthusiasts. There was, for example, a Vril Society, also known as the Luminous Lodge, which held that Lord Lytton's book, "_The Coming Race_", was true and that it offered a blueprint for the future. Members of this occultist body no doubt thrilled to the Vril-ya slogan -"_No happiness without order, no order without authority, no authority without unity._" But developing a race of supermen was difficult and took time. The Luminous Lodge wanted to make contact with any existing race of superior beings, in the hope of establishing peaceful relations and learning their secrets.
....Other organizations followed similar urges. The anti-Semitic Thule Society of Bavaria, whose adherents included Nazi philosopher Alfred Rosenberg and deputy fuhrer Rudolf Hess, sometimes claimed to represent survivors of Atlantis who lived in the Himalayas - the legendary secret chiefs of Tibet. Some of the Society's more enthusiastic members believed that they could contact their master, the King of Fear, by use of Tarot cards.
....According to some accounts, Hitler may even have believed that he had seen a member of a superrace from the inner earth. He reportedly told Hermann Rauschning, the Nazi governor of Danzig,_ "The new man is living amongst us now! He is here!...I will tell you a secret. I have seen the new man. He is intrepid and cruel. I was afraid of him."_ The fuhrer was also rumoured to have dispatched expeditions to Tibet and Mongolia in search of underground wisdom. In further pursuit of such knowledge, special units are said to have scoured mines and caverns of occupied Europe for passages leading to a subterranean world. And then there is the recurring legend that senior Nazis took refuge in the bowels of the earth as Germany collapsed in ruins.


----------



## magnocain (Nov 30, 2007)

Hummm... kinda weird. I guess people can be led to believe lots of crazy things.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2007)

More....

Popular interest in space began in Germany in the 'Twenties and peaked in the late 'Thirties. From the first, German rocketry had links with extremism. The first commercial space venture anywhere, the Magdeburg rocket of 1933, was meant to prove the Hohlweltlehr or Hollow World Doctrine of one Peter Bender. With the encouragement of anti-intellectual, no-nothing ideologues in the Nazi Party, Bender taught that Copernican cosmology was a lie. Mankind did not live on the outside of a globe orbiting a much larger sun. The universe was actually inside the earth, at the center of a hollow sphere whose inner surface was the world as we know it.If the Magdeburg rocket went straight up, it was held, it would hit the antipodes (the opposite side of the world), proving Bender's contentions. The backers of the scheme of course failed to note that no rocket flies "straight." Any sufficiently powerful rocket would be able to reach the antipodes after a curving, sub-orbital, ballistic flight, so the demonstration would prove nothing. The Bank of Magdeburg may have had its doubts about the Hohlweltlehr, but it did finance a man-carrying rocket, perhaps for publicity purposes. A series of sub-scale test shots was completed successfully, but only after a series of disasters that shook the confidence of the prospective pilots. The effort came to nothing.

Hitler's Nazis were convinced that they were destined to rule the world, and they came to this warped conclusion through the acceptance of many occult beliefs and practices, including astrology, the prophecies of Nostradamus, and the hollow/inverted Earth theory... hohlweltlehre. Because they suspected that our surface is on the interior of a concave Earth, Hitler sent an expedition in April of 1942, including Dr. Heinz Fischer and powerful telescopic cameras, to the Baltic island of Rugen to spy on the British fleet. Fischer did so not by aiming his cameras across the waters, but by pointing them up to peer across the atmosphere to the Atlantic Ocean. The expedition was a failure, of course. Fischer's cameras saw nothing but sky, and the British fleet remained safe.

When the Nazi exponents of the Hollow Earth hypothesis sent the expedition to the island of Rugen, they had complete confidence in their pseudo-scientific vision. Those nearest the Fuehrer shared his belief that such a coup as discovering the entrance to the Inner World would convince the Masters who lived there that the Nazis were truly deserving of mixing their blood in the hybridization of a master race.

An important element in the Nazi mythos was the belief that representatives of a powerful, underground secret race emerged from time to time to walk among Homo sapiens. Hitler's frenzied desire to breed a select race of Nordic types was inspired by his obsessive hope that it should be the Germanic peoples who would be chosen above all other humans to interbreed with the 
subterranean supermen in the mutation of a new race of heroes, demigods, and god men.

Then there's the legend... that Hitler and many of his Nazi minions escaped Germany in the closing days of World War II and fled to Antarctica where at the South Pole they had discovered an entrance to the Earth's interior. According to the Hollow Earth Research Society in Ontario, Canada, they are still there. After the war, the organization claims, the Allies discovered that more than 2,000 scientists from Germany and Italy had vanished, along with almost a million people, to the land beyond the South Pole. This story gets more complicated with Nazi-designed UFOs, Nazi collaboration with the people who live in the center of the Earth, and the explanation for "Aryan-looking" UFO pilots.

from Nazis and the Hollow Earth


----------



## Heinz (Dec 3, 2007)

woah.

Some interesting reading to say the least.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2008)

No kiddin! And yeah....Hitler was nuts enough to believe this crap. Or genius enough to encourage the belief of anything, thereby making the proponents of said nutcase theories very grateful for his "belief", and therefore heap their adoration upon him. I'm goin with the "Hitler was nuts" theory.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2008)

I think there are alot of people that would agree with you!


----------



## david johnson (Jul 10, 2008)

one can find internet sites where folx believe that by the late 40's the usa, nazis, commies, and the vatican all had lunar and martian bases.

dj


----------



## evangilder (Jul 10, 2008)

Yep, there are lots of people wearing tin-foil hats...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 10, 2008)

and of course, the expedition to to find the Ark of the Covenant. They did a documentary a few years ago....it was called "Raiders of the Lost Ark". Interesting.


----------

